# Lake Cassidy if closed (Holmes County)



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Lake Cassidy is closed (Holmes County)*

http://www.chipleypaper.com/news/20170110/locals-hopeful-lake-cassidy-will-reopen-to-public


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I saw on FB a few month back where they was threatening to close it due to all the garbage being left behind and basically being used as a dump. Guess they finally had enough.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, they did the same thing across from Bob's Canoe's...dern locals used it as their own dump, and that place stayed nasty!!! The county blocked it all off but it's open again...don't ever go down there anymore so not sure if it's still a dump. Educated guess would be YES! 

If I owned that property, I'd do another lease to the county but fer a wee bit more then the paper company charged... that way the liability falls back on the county and they would have to clean it up.... I've never fished there but since there are skiing and tubing statements, I'm guessing it's like Lake Jackson in Florala


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes, it's just about like Lake Jackson at Florala. Clear spring fed lake with a few small creeks . Beautiful lake with hardly any houses....maybe 3 or 4. . It's popular in the summer with swimmers and skiers. Fishing is so-so but a good many people do fish there. .


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Dang! Dad and I fished that lake a lot when I was growing up, always would fish it when the rivers were messed up and had nowhere else to go. Plenty of nice size bass in there or used to be. Always fished it in the winter to avoid the swimmers and had to wait on a cold front coming through and we would troll crankbaits just idling our motor. Fun times and memories I'll always cherish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

From WZEP News 1/25/17

LAKE CASSIDY ISSUE GOING TO COURT 
BonifayNow.com

Litigation will soon begin in the issue concerning whether Holmes County will be able to retain public access to Lake Cassidy. 
The county had leased one acre of property from Plum Creek Timber Company for $15 a year since 2010 to serve as a municipal park. Last year, the lease expired, and Plumb Creek sold the land to Chris Jensen of Pensacola.


With the sale came the of the county's lease agreement.

Jensen states the lake will remain a natural retreat and that his goal is to preserve the lake and wildlife around it - but allowing public access would be "a liability."

Holmes County has maintained Lake Cassidy Lane, the road which accesses the lake and boat ramp, for more than 70 years - a fact the county says makes Cassidy Lane a public road which gives access to the lake.

"The road is public based on historic use and maintenance," said Holmes County Attorney Goodman. "The county has a right to access the lake and boat ramp based on statutory and common law prescription."

Commissioners gave Goodman the green light to move forward with the litigation process when the board met in a Jan. 19 called meeting.


----------

